# Topics > Related topics > History >  The Old Robots website, Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada

## Airicist

Website - theoldrobots.com

youtube.com/oldrobots

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Feb 2, 2008




> This is a demo of the Radio Shack Robie Sr Robot. from The Old Robots website

----------

